# Forcing Stool Out, is this Dangerous?



## 16874 (Mar 27, 2007)

One of the alarming changes since my bowels went crazy a month ago is I get the urge to go to the bathroom, and then nothing happens. The stool won't slide out on its own. My bowels used to move so fast that I didn't even have time to read a sentence in a magazine.Now, I get the urge, and then it is gone. I start to panic that nothing will pass so I just put pressure, and I am usually productive. I've tried enemas, but they are worthless. I am worried that I may be doing more harm to my body. But I can't get them to move out completely on their own even if I eat a lot of fiber. What can I do?


----------



## 14529 (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, first and foremost, don't worry. Well, I know it's hard not to, but try. It happens to many Ibs-c people. Are you having a bowel movement sometime during the day? Does it feel incomplete?I constantly have the urge to go, but can't. That's kinda been my main story/problem for the past many years. It's horrible because I end up spening my day in the bathroom, and usually to no avail. But I still try because the feeling is so darn uncomfortable. Taking laxatives in the morning to get rid of the rest that didn't come out usually leaves me worse off because of the bloating I get. And sometimes I still can't go at night even when I take the laxatives. Don't put to much pressure as that'll lead to hemorroids. Have you tried squatting?best of luck. sorry I'm not of much help. All I can say is that I have the same problem, and it is not fun.


----------



## 18532 (May 20, 2005)

I recently read in the newspaper that some have luck by sitting on the toilet and slowly rocking back and forth. ?? Would a drink of a warm beverage help at all? Maybe a cup of warm water with lemon or a cup of coffee or tea. You don't want to strain too hard because of internal or external hemorrhoids.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends how much you are straining.Raising the feed can help if you can't squat. A lot of straining and pressure can bother hemmaroids and stuff so prolonged straining isn't good for you.Panic may be counter productive. If you tense up the pelvic floor from the panic that may make you unable to pass stuff without straining.Some people can't relax the pelvic floor properly not matter what is going on and you might want to be tested for that. After all if something like an enema that should make things slide out don't help it may be you can't open things up right anymore.Also sometimes people feel like they need to go when they don't, and that can be really frustrating. If you can distract yourself you might try getting up if nothing comes out and find something that you can concentrate enough on so you ignore it until the feeling passes (easier said than done, I know).K.


----------

